
Show HN: I made something that helps you land a remote job - lowebenji
http://openhub.co/find-remote-job
======
ekzy
I've browsed a few jobs and they seem to be mainly US based. Would be great to
have that kind of information or timezone, because US companies mostly allow
remote workers based in the US.

------
guessmyname
The website completely fails with this error on any event:

TypeError: undefined is not an object (evaluating 'offset.top') app.js:132

I am unable to scroll and click any button, both actions throw the same error.

